# 13 Yr Old Nabbed With Gun In England



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*Police investigating criminal gangs have arrested a 13-year-old schoolboy after finding a converted 9mm pistol in a raid.*








A 9mm pistol - similar to the one found by police

Officers uncovered the weapon during a search of a property in New Cross, south east *London*.
They also found two silencers and a bag of up to 20 cartridges.
Senior officers believe the teenager could be one of the youngest people to appear before a court on a firearm charge in the capital.
The boy has now appeared at Balham Juvenile Court charged with possession of a firearm with intent to endanger life.
He was remanded in custody.
Ballistics experts are examining the weapon to see if it has been used in any of the recent shootings in the city.
Only last week, 18-year-old Ryan Bravo was fatally shot in the back during a drive-by attack at a shop in Walworth, south east London.
Converted Baikal guns, often imported from *Russia* and Eastern Europe, are the weapon of choice for violent gangs across the country.
The guns, which can be purchased for about £2,500, are manufactured to fire tear gas pellets and converted in underground workshops to fire 9mm ammunition.
A Baikal was used to shoot dead James Andre Smartt-Ford, 16, at Streatham Ice Arena in south west London in February last year.
And Philip Poru, 18, was reportedly shot dead with a Baikal while sitting in his car with a friend in Plumstead, south east London, last October.
SKY NEWS


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

...and when guns are illegal, only criminals will posess them. When are they going to figure this out?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> ...and when guns are illegal, only criminals will posess them. When are they going to figure this out?


*The UK should also outlaw knives as well. Then we'll see the law abiding British have to spread butter with their fingers. *


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

In a country that outlaws guns...how can criminals possibly get them? I thought England was gun-crime free? Is it possible that Sarah Brady is lying to me?


----------

